# Tongan eruption cause of the wet weather in Hawke's Bay.



## Bellbird (Dec 1, 2022)

It has been the wettest year in the history of Hawke's Bay. Thunderstorms every day this week, the claps are so loud its sounds like another explosion, the rain pelts down. The met scientists say the Tongan eruption is the cause. An interesting article.
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-022-00394-y
Hawke's Bay is known for its dry climate, and droughts so all the rain for most people has been welcomed.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Thankfully it wasn't a sub-surface Krakatoa.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2022)

Weather is such a mystery to me. It is the result of very complex and very large systems and it is difficult for me to understand what causes the usual and the unusual weather patterns. The simple diagrams that I used to teach about land and sea breezes are quite inadequate for understanding weather as a whole.

I defer to the experts with all of their data collecting capabilities to tell me what is going on, and why.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 1, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I defer to the experts with all of their data collecting capabilities to tell me what is going on, and why.


Except...as the article says...they don't know.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2022)

Correct Nemo2, but they are studying this eruption and comparing the results with data collected from earlier ones and they will become better informed as time goes on.

The Earth is an endlessly fascinating planet because it is tectonically active.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 1, 2022)

And, not to be outdone, Mauna Loa is erupting.

Reminded me that, in 2014, we were heading to Copenhagen (Flight 602 Icelandair),and Bárðarbunga was erupting and sulphur dioxide clouds were disrupting air traffic over Europe.....we monitored a live feed closely and luckily for us managed to get away.

The world's a tough place to mess with.


----------

